# Pfad eines Bildes angeben?



## Math55 (19. Jan 2004)

hallo, ich möchte in einer jsp seite den pfad eines bildes angeben. natürlich ist es unsinn, den pfad als c:\bilder oder sowas anzugeben, da ja soäter auf dem server sowas nicht eght. also wie mach ich das denn nun? einfach nur /images/bild1.jpg, oder?

DANKE
ps: gilt das dann auch für normalen html code?


----------



## Pulvertoastman (19. Jan 2004)

Ja und nein.


```
/images/bild.jpg
```

meint, dass du unter deinem Webserver-Root Verzeichnis einen Ordner _images_ hast, in dem sich dein Bild befindet.

Besser wäre eine relative Angabe 


```
images/bild.jpg
```

was meint, dass du unterhalb des Ordners, in dem sichj deine JSP befindet diesen Ordner _images_  mit dem Bild hast.


----------

